# Yeti Warning



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

Be sure to lock down your Yeti no matter where you are. Mother in law's 12 hour old Yeti got stolen right out of our camp site at Mission Tejas State Park this weekend (along with 2 of our camp chairs and some of my beer) in the middle of the night. Another camper saw some suspicious 20 somethings walking around the campground without flashlights or shirts around 1 a.m. I'm sure they were involved. Ranger was of some help, but what can he do? Never had this happen while camping. Looks like I'm going to have to invest in some bike locks and surveillance cameras for camping. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

It's sad to have to say this because of the pos's, but alot of reports on here all across the board is that if you dont have you yeti with you under your pillow and strap locked down at night in camp, at the hotel, in your garage, back of your trucks, boats cars, somebody will steal it. Again very sad however there are a ton of D bags out there that care nothing about other peoples property.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

My yeti stays locked up


----------



## RosscosOutdoor (Nov 12, 2011)

If you have your receipt and a police report I think yeti will give you a discount to purchase another one. My yeti rep. Told me that today, worth checking into


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

if you bought with a credit card, they may cover it under their purchase protection policy.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

I thought Yetis had their own Anti Theft Deterrent system... with a keychain remote....
Seriously though, I would love to see a post where someone CAUGHT the bleepin dbags...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Mud parks, they get stolen every weekend


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

RosscosOutdoor said:


> If you have your receipt and a police report I think yeti will give you a discount to purchase another one. My yeti rep. Told me that today, worth checking into


Thanks for the heads up. I didn't know that when I bought my last one from y'all. I didn't have any identifying marks on my stolen one so I couldn't have proven it was mine anyway. Guess I need to mark this one somehow.......


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

I recently had two stolen off my back porch. Makes me sick someone came into my back yard and they were tucked back to where they had to be snooping. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Darn, if Yeti's didn't make ice so fast and create vacuums, it would be hilarious to put a really fat, really long rattler in a Yeti. I am not sure if the ice the Yeti makes would freeze it to death first, or the vacuum they create would cause the snake to explode.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Anything worth a decent amount of money will be stolen if you don't put it away. 
I can't believe someone has not been shot while caught red handed. Some rock salt reloaded in a 12 gauge shell would fix them.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Anything worth a decent amount of money will be stolen if you don't put it away.
> I can't believe someone has not been shot while caught red handed. Some rock salt reloaded in a 12 gauge shell would fix them.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Yep some sorry no good yellow belly sumna **** stole my ladders from here too!! they left the old nasty ones they just wanted them good ones to take to the cash cow lazy no working worthless needs a bullet bastages!!


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

With all these Yeti thefts I think I will stick with my $38 igloo that holds ice for a few days.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Cable locks will just stop grab and go thiefs. Yeti theft is getting serious. Entire crime rings are developing in the trafficing of stolen yetis. Engrave your name so maybe you might get it back. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

SpeckReds said:


> With all these Yeti thefts I think I will stick with my $38 igloo that holds ice for a few days.


Yes, but it doesn't have the Yeti cool factor!!!

I do take my disposable igloo's to questionable locations and leave the Yeti's at home.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Not much cool factor if you cannot even use it.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

I just stick with my cheapo coleman extreme cooler...put 2-4 2liter coke jugs full of water into the freezer and toss em in it...they last a long while vs feeding the lowlifes more things that aren't theirs to begin with.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

SpeckReds said:


> With all these Yeti thefts I think I will stick with my $38 igloo that holds ice for a few days.


This^


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Just like they radio tag fish for tracking can we radio tag or something our yetis until they bust this trend? anybody have the tracking tools to do that and we can all register our stuff to trap some of the POS.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

SpeckReds said:


> With all these Yeti thefts I think I will stick with my $38 igloo that holds ice for a few days.


Exactly...
Plus i no extra room to store all the ice that a Yeti makes...


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

sgrem said:


> Just like they radio tag fish for tracking can we radio tag or something our yetis until they bust this trend? anybody have the tracking tools to do that and we can all register our stuff to trap some of the POS.


 This
i am sure it can be had some where on the net, just depends on how far it works. If 8-10 were tracked and the word put out no one would know witch yeti had a device implanted. This would be a good project for YETI
Perso pays $3-700 for a cooler shouldn't mind another $40-50 for a tracking device. Wait how does that go, oh yea, "just sayin"


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Guys with Yeti's DO NOT advertise to the "filthy theives" you have a $300 cooler by putting stickers all over your back windows. Lay low under the radar from the scum.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, I put my Coleman on my reciever rack on my motorhome for anyone to see for years and never lost a one! Go figure. Maybe I need to lock it down?


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

i have had my coleman in the back of my truck for almost 2 weeks now, and have taken it everywhere without incident.....whats my trick you ask.......i use a 1/4" thk. rope to tie it down, but here's where i think i stump the thieves.....i use a double knot instead of a single. maybe i have just gotten lucky so far, but i think i found the ticket to stooping these guys.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

whitebassfisher said:


> darn, if yeti's didn't make ice so fast and create vacuums, it would be hilarious to put a really fat, really long rattler in a yeti. I am not sure if the ice the yeti makes would freeze it to death first, or the vacuum they create would cause the snake to explode.


A w e s o m e.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

yall must have the smaller yetis i have the big one and it has whipped 2 would be robbers and saved a kitten from a tree.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

brotherDave said:


> Guys with Yeti's DO NOT advertise to the "filthy theives" you have a $300 cooler by putting stickers all over your back windows. Lay low under the radar from the scum.


Yeah, also don't put your Sig, Glock, and Kimber sticker on the back window of your truck. They would never break in knowing there is a $500+ pistol in there.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Nothing like a WAY over priced piece of plastic to bring the American IQ down a couple dozen points.


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> Yeah, also don't put your Sig, Glock, and Kimber sticker on the back window of your truck. They would never break in knowing there is a $500+ pistol in there.


YEP! :headknock


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

It still stumps me that people without high end coolers think people with them are idiots because people steal them. 
What that means is we are becoming pussified and letting the thieves win. 
Jeeps are easy to break into and get broken into all the time. I sure as hell will not "lay down" for thieves and not own one because of this fact. We need to start kicking asses and busting heads or at least take precautions to make it more difficult for these losers to steal the things we work for.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> Nothing like a WAY over priced piece of plastic to bring the American IQ down a couple dozen points.


LMAO......Amen !!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It still stumps me that people without high end coolers think people with them are idiots because people steal them.
> What that means is we are becoming pussified and letting the thieves win.
> Jeeps are easy to break into and get broken into all the time. I sure as hell will not "lay down" for thieves and not own one because of this fact. We need to start kicking asses and busting heads or at least take precautions to make it more difficult for these losers to steal the things we work for.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I don't think anyone that buys a Yeti is an idiot. If you have the money to buy the best of the best, that's fine. As for myself, I can't see spending that much for a cooler. It really sux to spend hard earned money on anything that some low life steals from you.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Always cracks me up to see a guy with a couple of Yetis in the back of his truck while his kid (usually between ages 10 and 14) shooting a pos single shot shotgun cause Dad is too cheap to get the son a good fitting, youth model shotgun. 

Way to go Dads.....love to see cheap when it comes to kids!!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> Always cracks me up to see a guy with a couple of Yetis in the back of his truck while his kid (usually between ages 10 and 14) shooting a pos single shot shotgun cause Dad is too cheap to get the son a good fitting, youth model shotgun.
> 
> Way to go Dads.....love to see cheap when it comes to kids!!!


I'm getting this feeling you don't like Yetis......:slimer:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I got nuttin...simply wanted to post on yet another fine & informative Yeti thread.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I got nuttin...simply wanted to post on yet another fine & informative Yeti thread.


Same here...and BTW, I don't buy cheap anything. If I'm wantin something, I don't care what it is, shotgun, rifle, truck, steak, etc, I ain't about to waste my money buying cheap!:slimer:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Here we go again...


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

big john o said:


> Here we go again...


No kiddin, when will I ever learn to just ignore these!
Same ole tired...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm rollin as a Yeti Thursday night...


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeti? I had someone steal my POS 15 dollar, 5 year old, nasty, igloo cooler that I used as a fish box. I mean this thing was disgusting.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

mstrelectricman said:


> No kiddin, when will I ever learn to just ignore these!
> Same ole tired...


Me too....But, I am weak. I finaly shed myself of the morons over on DHC. Jeeze!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

big john o said:


> Here we go again...


post #37 in this thread...you're really on top of things, aren't you?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> post #37 in this thread...you're really on top of things, aren't you?


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

i have a feeling we will soon have rule #36. No post about stolen Yeti's unless it was marked and you are trying to look for it, or if you had it locked down and you want to explain how they stole it to try to help prevent future thefts. If you had a Yeti and you were not smart enough to lock it, well you're just not that smart. No need in letting us know your IQ.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry you got hit OP. I hope they find the dirtbags.



Wooo. These Yeti threads are almost as emotional as the flounder gigging threads. Emotions. Heh.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

this thread kinda reminds me of the scene from "full metal jacket" when gunny finds private pile's footlocker unlocked.

"If it weren't for [email protected]%heads like you, there'd be no theivery in this world."


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I own an Engel Cooler and love it. I also know that because it is easy to steal that I need to make sure I do not leave it out in the open for someone to steal it. I think the problem with why so many yetis are stolen is because people leave them out and allow them to be stolen. No offense and I am not trying to insult you but it is like me leaving out a 100 dollar bill and expecting a passing bystander not to take it. People today are ruthless and you have to protect your investments from them. lock up your cooler or hide it.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

come into my campsite after dark and i will just dig a hole for you're asssss


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

iridered2003 said:


> come into my campsite after dark and i will just dig a hole for you're asssss


No matter how many you get there will always be another right there behind them. They dont watch the news, so they wouldn't ever see a headline that reads "Yeti owners fight back, Yeti thieves beware!". They are POS thieves and they will not change. Catch the ones you can, but be smart and lock up expensive stuff.

There is a stolen Yeti thread almost weekly on here. PEOPLE LOCK UP YOUR YETI!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I feel threatened....indirectly of course. Can I sue for that? Wheres our resident lawyer? I have a case.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

That sucks and I hate theives. 

However, all of this talk about Yetis being stolen only adds to my list of reasons for not owning one.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

It appears that one of the drawback of the yeti cooler is that you can't actually use it cuz someone will steal it.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeti should sell a safe to keep the yeti cooler in. It should be large and heavy. Like a refridgerator.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Part Timer said:


> i have a feeling we will soon have rule #36. No post about stolen Yeti's unless it was marked and you are trying to look for it, or if you had it locked down and you want to explain how they stole it to try to help prevent future thefts. If you had a Yeti and you were not smart enough to lock it, well you're just not that smart. No need in letting us know your IQ.


Lol....thanks for confirming the fact that I'm a complete dumbazz. I wasn't absolutely sure but the fact that my Yeti was stolen confirms it.....thanks again....


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Brete said:


> Lol....thanks for confirming the fact that I'm a complete dumbazz. I wasn't absolutely sure but the fact that my Yeti was stolen confirms it.....thanks again....


I got stuff stolen out of my garage not to long ago. POS thieves, but it was my dumbazz fault for leaving the door open and going inside. There are crooks and thieves out there and i knew it and i should have been smarter.

My point was with all the threads on here weekly about YETI's getting stolen, and you still buy one and choose not to secure it is a dumb mistake. Like someone else said, its like leaving $300 on the ground and come back to find it gone and say awwwww man i cant believe it.

All these threads lead too is people bashing YETI.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Timemachine said:


> Always cracks me up to see a guy with a couple of Yetis in the back of his truck while his kid (usually between ages 10 and 14) shooting a pos single shot shotgun cause Dad is too cheap to get the son a good fitting, youth model shotgun.
> 
> Way to go Dads.....love to see cheap when it comes to kids!!!


I start my kids on a pos single shot shot gun for safety reasons. I don't want a kid with little shotgun knowledge to be able to fire multiple times. They must master the SS first. Then I go to a pump before a semi auto. Plus young kids don't know how to take care of a gun in the field at first. They will scratch the heck out off them before they figure out what not to do. My 2 oldest are 14 & 16 and both shoot Benelli now while sitting on a Yetti


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Taught my kid to hunt with a slingshot

*sniff*


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Part Timer said:


> I got stuff stolen out of my garage not to long ago. POS thieves, but it was my dumbazz fault for leaving the door open and going inside. There are crooks and thieves out there and i knew it and i should have been smarter.
> 
> My point was with all the threads on here weekly about YETI's getting stolen, and you still buy one and choose not to secure it is a dumb mistake. Like someone else said, its like leaving $300 on the ground and come back to find it gone and say awwwww man i cant believe it.
> 
> All these threads lead too is people bashing YETI.


I hear ya and agree, just messing with you. My stolen Yeti was actually kinda my fault. Pretty sure I left it in the truck at the marina next door to me while I was enjoying apparently one too many Jack and waters at a get together. So your previous statement may not be too far off.......


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Catch a thief:

Put 150 lbs of lead weight in the cooler. Set it in plain view at night, at a motel. Take your cordless backup camera and set it up to view the back of your truck. put the viewer in the room with you it will feed sound and picture.

Wrap the handles with Gorilla tape inside out, double wrapped with the sticky side out.

When the thief picks up and cooler, they will make a lot of noise when it falls off the tailgate, and their hand will be stuck to the handles.

Run outside and you got your thief. Use baseball bat to make him submit.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

colbyntx said:


> I start my kids on a pos single shot shot gun for safety reasons. I don't want a kid with little shotgun knowledge to be able to fire multiple times. They must master the SS first. Then I go to a pump before a semi auto. Plus young kids don't know how to take care of a gun in the field at first. They will scratch the heck out off them before they figure out what not to do. My 2 oldest are 14 & 16 and both shoot Benelli now while sitting on a Yetti


Wow....that's awesome. Thanks for sharing. I am sooooooooo looking forward to more of this kind of wisdom. Silly me, I never would have thought of putting just ONE shell in the gun. Also want to thank you for illustrating so vividly what I said in my post.

:an4:


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeti - "yours eventually take' in"


----------



## Popo107 (Jun 5, 2013)

That's why I dont have a YETI...............another bag of ice is cheaper............


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I read these threads and nobody ever mentions who is buying these stolen yetis.

Where is the demand coming from?


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

Backwater1 said:


> I read these threads and nobody ever mentions who is buying these stolen yetis.
> 
> Where is the demand coming from?


Craigslist maybe? I hear too much about peoples YETI's being stolen. Makes me sick.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Not just Yeti's. A no good thief will steal anything.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

go to the local swap meets. Get on YETI to build in tracking devise.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Texasfishin said:


> Craigslist maybe? I hear too much about peoples YETI's being stolen. Makes me sick.


It can't be that hard to track down who is buying these things, be it on craigslist, pawn shops, etc.

Not just anybody is going to fork over $100+ for a used ice chest and people can only keep so many for their own stockpile.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Timemachine said:


> Always cracks me up to see a guy with a couple of Yetis in the back of his truck while his kid (usually between ages 10 and 14) shooting a pos single shot shotgun cause Dad is too cheap to get the son a good fitting, youth model shotgun.
> 
> Way to go Dads.....love to see cheap when it comes to kids!!!


By the way, this post is completely asinine.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I've said it before cause it's true. Shut down the market for stolen products and the stealing will stop. I'll bet there are those reading this post that buy things from pawn shops, I don't. I don't even go in them cause I know the stuff in there is stolen!
Why don't the law shut that down?


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I do not own a yeti but it baffles me when some folks take the approach that those people who own an expensive cooler Or anything for that matter are stupid. A person should be able to purchase anything they want and not have to worry about it gettting stolen. I would be pisseed if someone stole my iglo. We as outdoors men and women need to figure a way to stop thieves.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Backwater1 said:


> By the way, this post is completely asinine.


x2


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Timemachine*  
_Always cracks me up to see a guy with a couple of Yetis in the back of his truck while his kid (usually between ages 10 and 14) shooting a pos single shot shotgun cause Dad is too cheap to get the son a good fitting, youth model shotgun.

Way to go Dads.....love to see cheap when it comes to kids!!!_

By the way, this post is completely asinine.

+3


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

My Yetis are Igloos. No problems with theft but someone keeps breaking the dam hinges and snaps on them. Almost as bad.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

My Yeti coolers come with a claymore mine (the larger one has two) and is guarded 24/7 by a couple of really mean ninjas. I store it on a concrete slab (out in the open so people can see that I own them) under halogen lights. Surrounded by a fence topped with razor wire, with machine guns in towers at all four corners, serves to deter the common thief. I figure, conservatively, it costs around $100,000 a year (what with salaries and benefits) to keep mine under my possession but by golly, they keep ice several days.


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

bigfishtx said:


> Catch a thief:
> 
> Put 150 lbs of lead weight in the cooler. Set it in plain view at night, at a motel. Take your cordless backup camera and set it up to view the back of your truck. put the viewer in the room with you it will feed sound and picture.
> 
> ...


How can you get that much lead in a yeti when they all have about 200 lbs of ice in them?....always.

Every Yeti now comes with Trunk Monkey......security issue solved.


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

http://coolerhinges.com/catalog/images/igloo-broken-cooler-hinge-replacement.jpg 
good old yeti thread


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Just curious....which make/model shotgun do you recommend for my 7 year old?



Timemachine said:


> Always cracks me up to see a guy with a couple of Yetis in the back of his truck while his kid (usually between ages 10 and 14) shooting a pos single shot shotgun cause Dad is too cheap to get the son a good fitting, youth model shotgun.
> 
> Way to go Dads.....love to see cheap when it comes to kids!!!


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

LIVIN said:


> Just curious....what gun do you recommend for my 7 year old?


You're Egyptian, aren't you?


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

This really sucks especially coming from my area. This is a small town and I will keep my ears open, you know how idiots are they like to brag or someone will brag about one heck of a deal.


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

LIVIN said:


> Just curious....which make/model shotgun do you recommend for my 7 year old?


now all of seabrook is going to be under attack!!!!!!


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Bring it.



alvinslash said:


> now all of seabrook is going to be under attack!!!!!!


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

redduck said:


> I do not own a yeti but it baffles me when some folks take the approach that those people who own an expensive cooler Or anything for that matter are stupid. A person should be able to purchase anything they want and not have to worry about it gettting stolen. I would be pisseed if someone stole my iglo. We as outdoors men and women need to figure a way to stop thieves.


Maybe I'm reading the Yeti threads wrong, but I honestly think 90 percent of the Yeti owners have a self-deprecating approach about it and join in the jokes about Yetis. And I think 90 percent of the non Yeti owners are just having good fun with the Yeti jokes. Sure, there's always going to be that 10 percent that are envious of others, but I've had the most gut laughs on 2Cool from reading the Yeti threads.

And then you have the occasional Yeti owner (probably a new owner) that chimes in with what I call the Yeti feats of strength. I swear to God, if you missed it, a guy in a really old Yeti thread claimed his Yetis, full Yetis no less, routinely fly out of the back of his pickup at 80 mph and barely have scratches. And he never came back and said "kidding guys," so I can only assume he was being serious. I guess he got caught up in the moment or something. Regardless, I still laugh about that story everytime I see a Yeti thread.

To me, Yeti threads are like Ford vs Chevy threads, or plastic vs croaker threads, but without as much angst. I always look forward to them.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't know why y'all go out and spend $400 on a brand new Yeti. Don't y'all know the pawn shop has em for half that. And they're barely even used.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okiebug (Feb 3, 2012)

http://www.leader-news.com/news/article_0b694186-173b-11e3-ac87-0019bb2963f4.html


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Awesome, LMFAO.



LIVIN said:


> Just curious....which make/model shotgun do you recommend for my 7 year old?


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Timemachine said:


> Wow....that's awesome. Thanks for sharing. I am sooooooooo looking forward to more of this kind of wisdom. Silly me, I never would have thought of putting just ONE shell in the gun. Also want to thank you for illustrating so vividly what I said in my post.
> 
> :an4:


Yeah, good thing we have you to let us know how it should be done. Just start a 10 year old off with a $1500 shotgun to learn how to handle a gun. That is a great idea!  Only put 1 shell in the gun too, awesome! Good thing a 10 or 12 year old might not try and put an extra shell or two in the gun! Your a genius!


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

colbyntx said:


> Yeah, good thing we have you to let us know how it should be done. Just start a 10 year old off with a $1500 shotgun to learn how to handle a gun. That is a great idea!  Only put 1 shell in the gun too, awesome! Good thing a 10 or 12 year old might not try and put an extra shell or two in the gun! Your a genius!


LMAO


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

colbyntx said:


> Yeah, good thing we have you to let us know how it should be done. Just start a 10 year old off with a $1500 shotgun to learn how to handle a gun. That is a great idea!  Only put 1 shell in the gun too, awesome! Good thing a 10 or 12 year old might not try and put an extra shell or two in the gun! Your a genius!


I already used this play. Please try to be original. Otherwise we will get real bored, real quik!!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, if I was ever to want to post a thread that will get plenty of posts and views I guess Yeti coolers would be a good choice of topics.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

skniper said:


> You're Egyptian, aren't you?


So, since my 7 year old already has his first shotgun, center fire, and rim fire, he's a middle easterner possibly hell bent on Jihad? I better keep him out of the sun for a few months

Â©


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Do you think if we stuck igloo stickers on yetis would that prevent a lot of thieves from stealing them?


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

whistlingdixie said:


> Do you think if we stuck igloo stickers on yetis would that prevent a lot of thieves from stealing them?


Igloo stickers are instantly incinerated if they contact a Yetis surface.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Okiebug said:


> http://www.leader-news.com/news/article_0b694186-173b-11e3-ac87-0019bb2963f4.html


The yeti cartel strikes again. Those coolers are probably in Mexico before sun up.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a yeti and so far it's still in my possession! I do keep it locked up anytime it is in plain view. I have had about 3 igloos stolen over the last 10 years from truck bed, boat and beach house 2nd floor porch!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I keep my Yetis locked up at Bass Pro Shops. I haven't had one stolen yet.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> The yeti cartel strikes again. Those coolers are probably in Mexico before sun up.


I heard they were using them to smuggle clean ice into Mexico. :doowapsta


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I heard they're melting them down and making igloos out of em. They're called yetloos and the hinges and handles still suck!


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

LIVIN said:


> Just curious....which make/model shotgun do you recommend for my 7 year old?


All that $ spent on Yeti's but yet,you need a new roof.lol!:biggrin:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

LIVIN said:


> Just curious....which make/model shotgun do you recommend for my 7 year old?


A fool and his money is soon to part ways.....:biggrin:


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

The cost of all these Yuptis, you could have bought the island of Antarctica and all the ice your heart desires!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

He must use alot of ice. Wonder how much alll those coolers cost


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

poppadawg said:


> He must use alot of ice. Wonder how much alll those coolers cost


its not for ice. notice the change in sizes? its clearly a high dollar YETI ladder :biggrin:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Does Yeti build homes? Well.............. never mind, would hate to live under a vacuum for long periods and would hate for someone to haul it away while I was gone. Sucks that so many buy these only to be a target for theft. Terrible that you have to guard these with your life due to thieves!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Part Timer said:


> its not for ice. notice the change in sizes? its clearly a high dollar YETI ladder :biggrin:


but the baby blue one is cute:biggrin:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Is baiting even allowed?


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Great, now I have Yeti envy...........dangit......


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I like the blue one too. I don't have one of those...yeti.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gluconda said:


> The cost of all these Yuptis, you could have bought the island of Antarctica and all the ice your heart desires!
> 
> Antarctica is actually a continent.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Good catch*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Gluconda said:
> 
> 
> > The cost of all these Yuptis, you could have bought the island of Antarctica and all the ice your heart desires!
> ...


----------



## Myassys Dragon (Jul 17, 2010)

*Yeti*



PoPocas said:


> That's why I dont have a YETI...............another bag of ice is cheaper............


You do not own one probably cause you don't need it. Sitting in the driveway doesn't require needing an yeti. Half of us that have one (or two) appreciate them as ice is cheap except when you do not have access to getting ice.


----------



## krominger (Mar 2, 2005)

*Yeti hat*

Every time I see someone wearing one I remark " If you pay $400 for a cooler, they'll give you that 1970's gimme garage station hat." Dumb a$$es. Except off shore guys.


----------



## fmlyfisher (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm just curious, what the hell do these thieves do with all the Yetis they are stealing? Do pawn shops buy em or what?


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Or they just give you coolers....

Thank you Yeti for another "cooler" war thread!



krominger said:


> Every time I see someone wearing one I remark " If you pay $400 for a cooler, they'll give you that 1970's gimme garage station hat." Dumb a$$es. Except off shore guys.


----------



## speckledslammer151 (Jul 30, 2013)

mstrelectricman said:


> i heard they're melting them down and making igloos out of em. They're called yetloos and the hinges and handles still suck!


 lmfao


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Depends how far south they are stolen, I bet the Cartels have a pyramid of them.



fmlyfisher said:


> I'm just curious, what the hell do these thieves do with all the Yetis they are stealing? Do pawn shops buy em or what?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

krominger said:


> Every time I see someone wearing one I remark " If you pay $400 for a cooler, they'll give you that 1970's gimme garage station hat." Dumb a$$es. Except off shore guys.


I bet you don't call them dumbasses.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

I use Pelican coolers. I beleive they are better built and keep ice just as long. But they offer me the chance to advertise with a nifty little sticker. Not that I would any way.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I have to say there is nothing worse than a theif but you know these guys are stealling these things left and right. Lock you stuff up. It is sad but true. I make a mistake every now and then and leave something in the back of my truck and pay for it. I stuck a gang box in the bed of my truck and I have to fix the lock from time to time becouse someone tries to get into it. I carry a 30$ chest in my truck and the rest are locked up. We live in a time that you can't leave stuff laying around anymore or it gets got.


----------



## krominger (Mar 2, 2005)

Boys here is the triumvirate of dumbassedness. 1. Buy a five hundred dollar cooler. 2. Leave it unsecured and let it get stolen. 3. Post on 2COOL that the preceding two points occurred. If you left your Benelli leaning up against a tree in the same PUBLIC campsite, would you really expect it to be there in the morning. We all do stupid stuff, but most of us don't post it. Maybe we need a "I got drunk and screwed a fat girl" thread. Jesus.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

krominger said:


> Boys here is the triumvirate of dumbassedness. 1. Buy a five hundred dollar cooler. 2. Leave it unsecured and let it get stolen. 3. Post on 2COOL that the preceding two points occurred. If you left your Benelli leaning up against a tree in the same PUBLIC campsite, would you really expect it to be there in the morning. We all do stupid stuff, but most of us don't post it. * Maybe we need a "I got drunk and screwed a fat girl" thread.* Jesus.


but please keep the pictures to yourself!


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I bet you don't call them dumbasses.


He's another internet tough guy, Smack.


----------



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Fish-r-Ride. PM me if you get it back......


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Stolen Yetis*

We have had countless tales re stolen Yetis and it doesn't let up. Owners leave them vulnerable and POS steals them. Seems like the owners would catch on - how long can they expect pity?
The real problem is the deterioration of the morals of our society and I think it is mainly caused by the lack of a responsible role model (father) in the family. How do we alleviate that? Cut back on the entitlements that encourage it. 
Since we do have the problem what could be done about it? Instead of giving the POS fines and probation give them twenty lashes and time on a road gang. If theft and other crimes were dealt with more harshly the POS would find another occupation. Lots of 2 coolers threaten the POS with harm but it is really the job of the LEOS to mete out the punishment. Also, if we went back to public hanging instead of the wussey needle death row would not be so well populated. If you don't believe me, ask any old time peace officer.
I may be hijacking this thread but there are 'way too many stories about stolen Yetis. Just saying.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

hunterjck said:


> We have had countless tales re stolen Yetis and it doesn't let up. Owners leave them vulnerable and POS steals them. Seems like the owners would catch on - how long can they expect pity?
> The real problem is the deterioration of the morals of our society and I think it is mainly caused by the lack of a responsible role model (father) in the family. How do we alleviate that? Cut back on the entitlements that encourage it.
> Since we do have the problem what could be done about it? Instead of giving the POS fines and probation give them twenty lashes and time on a road gang. If theft and other crimes were dealt with more harshly the POS would find another occupation. Lots of 2 coolers threaten the POS with harm but it is really the job of the LEOS to mete out the punishment. Also, if we went back to public hanging instead of the wussey needle death row would not be so well populated. If you don't believe me, ask any old time peace officer.
> I may be hijacking this thread but there are 'way too many stories about stolen Yetis. Just saying.


Just to clarify something for you, it is a Judge, or a jury of our peers that "mete out punishment". NOT law enforcement officers.

Â©


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

krominger said:


> Boys here is the triumvirate of dumbassedness. 1. Buy a five hundred dollar cooler. 2. Leave it unsecured and let it get stolen. 3. Post on 2COOL that the preceding two points occurred. If you left your Benelli leaning up against a tree in the same PUBLIC campsite, would you really expect it to be there in the morning. We all do stupid stuff, but most of us don't post it. Maybe we need a "I got drunk and screwed a fat girl" thread. Jesus.


I have never had a YETI, but i do know about the fat girl,


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Yeti Problems*



spurgersalty said:


> Just to clarify something for you, it is a Judge, or a jury of our peers that "mete out punishment". NOT law enforcement officers.
> 
> Â©


Just to clarify something for you: You got the idea.
Judge, jury, Leo are all part of the process.


----------

